# My budgies Eye



## Mami76 (10 mo ago)

Hi, one of my parakeets got poked near the eye by one of his mates. He is eating and drinking and behaving normally, but around the eye is a bit swollen and the spot is surrounded by some sticky dry out yellow stuff. Can anybody please help me and see if I can do something at home? Or do I have to take him to the vet? Thank you. I am new at this and looking for help.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You need to get the bird to an avian vet right away, it appears that the eye is crusted over perhaps with dried pus from an infection. Do you have an avian vet?


----------



## Mami76 (10 mo ago)

No i do not. Everyone around my area says They are not taking new birds because they have too many.It just happened yesterday. Is there anything I can do in the meantime?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You can try cleaning the area with a sterile eye wash solution like this Eye Irrigating Solution – Daily or emergency eye cleansing – Advanced Eye Relief Eye Wash : Bausch + Lomb do not use any kind of eye drops, you need just a sterile solution which is just sterile water, this will not clear the infection but may help to irrigate the area. You need to get the bird seen by someone you do not want to risk the loss of the eye, try looking for an ER clinic. Here is a link to help you find an avian vet, enter your city and state in the appropriate fields and open the radius to more than 5 miles, call several and if no one can see the bird ask for suggestions on what to do https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with everything Cody has told you. The budgie is in very bad shape and needs to be seen as quickly as possible.

If you cannot find an Avian Veterinarian or an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who sees birds then please contact on on-line Avian Veterinarian.*

*Ask an avian vet - get bird care answers ASAP*

*Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health*

*Just Answer Veterinarian for Birds*


----------



## Mami76 (10 mo ago)

Thanks! So much. I've called about 10 in my area and no one is taking new clients 😓. I will definitely look in to your suggestions. Can an infection happen that fast? He was totally normal last night, and this morning when I uncovered them he was like that. I noticed they been pecking at each other here and there but it was not aggressively.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to keep a very close eye on your birds. If one has injured the other's eye, there is a good chance it is being more aggressive than you indicate.
Try contacting the on-line Avian Veterinarians through the links I provided in the previous post for assistance.*


----------



## Mami76 (10 mo ago)

I am doing that asap. Thanks!


----------



## Mami76 (10 mo ago)

Im just confused. They have been together for years, they groom and kind of kiss all the time. I work from home and they are always in my view except when i cover them at night. Same schedule for years. What could of cause this behavior?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There is no way we can speculate on that. None of us know your budgies or their set-up. Do you have more than two budgies?*


----------



## Mami76 (10 mo ago)

No, just the 2 for over 2 years


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are both budgies the same gender?

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Mami76 (10 mo ago)

Thank you for all of the info. They are a boy and a girl.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are one or both of them in condition? The female may have become aggressive because she is hormonal at this time.

When you have a mixed gender pair, you MUST do everything necessary to prevent breeding -- including separating the two birds if required.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Have you managed to get assistance from an Avian Veterinarian for your boy's eye?*


----------

